# Drywall to Textured Ceiling Joint finishing



## tmbrink (Nov 9, 2008)

I have just completed a shower surround install, and need to replace about a 12" strip of Denseboard along the top of the surround. How can I finish the corner where the wall meets the textured ceiling. I don't want to remove the ceiling drywall, or the texture for that matter. Any ideas ? Can the wall just butt against the ceiling and be caulked or mudded ?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tm,
No and no. 
Take a 4" knife and scrape the texture on the ceiling down so it is somewhat smooth. Tape the corner. I like using the nylon mesh tape, some guys don't. Keep the mud on the ceiling in the 4" space you cleaned up. After you are done coating and both wall and ceiling patch are smooth, just go back and texture the 4" strip blending it into the rest of the ceiling. Depending on the texture pattern you have, natural sponges work well for this or the round horsehair brushes. 
Mike Hawkins

Can the wall just butt against the ceiling and be caulked or mudded ?[/quote]


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Spray cans of texture are available at just about any hardware store. Cost around $10 - $12. They are made just for this type of repair or patch. Follow firehawk suggestions. If the texture is small enough it can be taped and mudded over.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Mesh tape is not intended for use in corners. Some use it anyway. If you do, make sure to use a setting type compound on at least the first coat....


----------

